# Does this bother anyone else?



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

Does it bother you when someone sees you knitting, or knows you knit and makes a comment about how they would LOOOOOVVEE to knit, but THEY don't have time? That bugs me so much. Here's why: first it makes me feel like maybe they think I am lazy and sit around knitting all day. Second, it makes me feel like they are sooo busy saving the world or whatever that they are too busy to even sleep. Third, do they think I have some agreement with time, and I have more hours in the day?

My sister-in-law said it to me once. I just laughed at her. I asked her, "So, you get up in the morning, eat all your meals while being productive, not sitting, and then, at the end of the day you go directly to bed, no tv or reading or relaxing?" She said of course she watched tv. I told her that is when I knit, because, I really don't pay attention to tv. But, that is when I sit and relax with my husband. 

To further explain why this irks me, I called a "yarn seller" the other day. I'm not giving their name, but, I buy yarn from them sometime. I was looking for something specific. I was trying to explain to the CSR. I asked her if she knit. She said no, she didn't have time. I told her I knit at the end of the day while my husband and I had the tv on. I also mentioned I didn't spend my entire day knitting. You would think a CSR for a company that is primarily for knitters could at least say that she was learning to knit, or some other white lie. Not that she didn't have time. It made me feel like she was saying, "No, I don't waste my time on stupid tasks making stuff out of string". In reality, she (and my sister-in-law) both sit down at night and watch tv, as do I. But, I have something to show for it.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

I knit every spare minute I have. I knit on my lunch hours at work as well as when I watch TV. I knit in the car on road trips.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I am with you! It makes me feel like they think my time is worthless since I'm just knitting while their time is much more valuable. Like maybe they cured all cancers while they were watching TV and I just ... made a blanket.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Amen! I would much rather knit while watching tv than fall asleep like many people I know do. And I have all these wonderful gifts and wearables for myself as a result. Don't know what I'd do without my knitting.


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

I didn't learn to knit until after I retired in 2010. I'm so glad I didn't learn before because I wouldn't have had time to work. Immediately, I became addicted to the feel of yarn running through my fingers and the left-right brain stimulation of creativity and math/geometry happening at my fingertips. When someone says they don't have time to knit, I shake my head in pity and say, "too bad".


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I knit while "watching tv" also. Really, there isn't too many shows worth watching on tv, so I knit to keep from going bonkers! It helps keep my blood pressure low, too. I could also say it keeps me from strangling some people who never have time to knit. :thumbup:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I knit every chance i get, while potatoes cook, casserole in the oven, timer on , whatever! Waiting for dh when we are going out,,even if it is only 5 or 10 min. Always have socks on the go! Advantage of having wips i think, anyway.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I can't just sit and watch TV, I have to be knitting or sewing or something at the same time. I agree with you that people who say they have no time to knit are very annoying. And you ask them if they've ever tried and they ALWAYS say No.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

To answer your question: no. Anyone who has spoken to me about it claims to be too "klutzy" to be a knitter.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm with you, some people just don't think before they speak. :shock:


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

I feel sorry for them as THEY are 'too busy' to enjoy our greater use of time.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

dawnmc1 said:


> I'm with you, some people just don't think before they speak. :shock:


That's it in a nutshell!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Moe C said:


> To answer your question: no. Anyone who has spoken to me about it claims to be too "klutzy" to be a knitter.


Or "not patient enough" which is when I tell them that it's cheaper than therapy & that it doesn't take patience, just determination. Anyone can knit if they have determination. IF they even bother to try, they usually give up too soon. They think it should be something they can get right on their first try.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Don't let it bother you. People are always saying they don't have time. So what if they don't? I just tell them, well I make time to do the things I love to do, and leave it at that.


----------



## joanne1733 (Nov 10, 2014)

i too knit in the evenings while watching tv. if i didnt do this i would be dipping into the candy. i have to so something with my hands. i just cant sit still and watch tv.


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

Nittinnut said:


> I didn't learn to knit until after I retired in 2010. I'm so glad I didn't learn before because I wouldn't have had time to work. Immediately, I became addicted to the feel of yarn running through my fingers and the left-right brain stimulation of creativity and math/geometry happening at my fingertips. When someone says they don't have time to knit, I shake my head in pity and say, "too bad".


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

Usually if someone says they don't have the patience I tell them to try crocheting. It's a quicker gratification handwork. For me, since I prefer to knit lace, I love the challenge of seeing a beautiful design appear under my fingers. It never fails to amaze me that I can make something so lovely while enjoying the peaceful experience of knitting. Additionally since I make prayer shawls, I love being able to make something pretty for someone who is seeing the ugly side of life. For the guys, a mosaic laprobe. We are blessed with endless possibilities when we knit or crochet. How sad for anyone to be "too busy, or too clumsy, or too lazy" to give themselves this precious gift to be able to make something useful and soul satisfying.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

I also knit while the TV is on. And when I was a commuter I would knit on the train. It is using time that would otherwise be wasted doing nothing!

I have also heard people claim they "don't have time" to cook.

Right now the only thing I "don't have time" for is the housework :lol:


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

When I was going thru grad school for my Masters in Professional Counseling, I read the following statements & have never forgotten it: "No one can make you feel any way without your permission." So, I don't let things like that get to me because I am not going to let them take away my power to do or feel the way I want to.

Just food for thought.


----------



## ijfranklin (Apr 17, 2011)

Metrogal said:


> Don't let it bother you. People are always saying they don't have time. So what if they don't? I just tell them, well I make time to do the things I love to do, and leave it at that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Most people find time to do the things they really want to do. I think it's just something people say, often without really thinking. They DO have time, but they just don't realize it.


----------



## Maryannee (Jul 17, 2012)

Ditto, ditto, ditto!!! I agree with you all. There's just something wonderful about making something with a bit of yarn and needles. Having someone appreciate the results is "icing on the cake".


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

I just say, it's my hobby - what's yours?


----------



## knittingcanuk (Nov 12, 2012)

gypsysoul said:


> Does it bother you when someone sees you knitting, or knows you knit and makes a comment about how they would LOOOOOVVEE to knit, but THEY don't have time? That bugs me so much. Here's why: first it makes me feel like maybe they think I am lazy and sit around knitting all day. Second, it makes me feel like they are sooo busy saving the world or whatever that they are too busy to even sleep. Third, do they think I have some agreement with time, and I have more hours in the day?
> 
> My sister-in-law said it to me once. I just laughed at her. I asked her, "So, you get up in the morning, eat all your meals while being productive, not sitting, and then, at the end of the day you go directly to bed, no tv or reading or relaxing?" She said of course she watched tv. I told her that is when I knit, because, I really don't pay attention to tv. But, that is when I sit and relax with my husband.
> 
> To further explain why this irks me, I called a "yarn seller" the other day. I'm not giving their name, but, I buy yarn from them sometime. I was looking for something specific. I was trying to explain to the CSR. I asked her if she knit. She said no, she didn't have time. I told her I knit at the end of the day while my husband and I had the tv on. I also mentioned I didn't spend my entire day knitting. You would think a CSR for a company that is primarily for knitters could at least say that she was learning to knit, or some other white lie. Not that she didn't have time. It made me feel like she was saying, "No, I don't waste my time on stupid tasks making stuff out of string". In reality, she (and my sister-in-law) both sit down at night and watch tv, as do I. But, I have something to show for it.


I don't let that bother me. After all, if they really wanted to knit, they would find time.

Also, I look at it this way: If they just sit and watch TV, that to me is unproductive. When I'm in front of the TV, I'm knitting so I'm being productive and charities benefit from it.

Also, I don't think their comments are meant to insult or hurt. I think they're actually complimenting you that somehow in a busy day, you still find time (and energy!) to knit.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Too bad they are so busy, they might enjoy making something!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

Doesn't bother me at all. These are the same people who don't have time to exercise, eat fast food, and make their life chaotic, think they must excell at work, and home. Sometimes I wonder, in some cases, if maybe they take care of a loved one in their off time, or have deadlines to meet. My daughter's have little self time, work, children, sports, housework, meals, etc. What down or self time they get is spent with their spouses, and their relationship with him. It's not the 50s any more when moms stayed home and took care of the family. 
I knew how to knit, crochet, sew, embroider all at a young age, but with school, work and children I didn't get to do much of those things until the kids were grown, my education was finished, she my mom needed 24 hour help and I moved in to help her, I finally got into it again.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Metrogal said:


> Don't let it bother you. People are always saying they don't have time. So what if they don't? I just tell them, well I make time to do the things I love to do, and leave it at that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dangrktty (Feb 22, 2013)

gypsysoul said:


> Does it bother you when someone sees you knitting, or knows you knit and makes a comment about how they would LOOOOOVVEE to knit, but THEY don't have time? That bugs me so much. Here's why: first it makes me feel like maybe they think I am lazy and sit around knitting all day. Second, it makes me feel like they are sooo busy saving the world or whatever that they are too busy to even sleep. Third, do they think I have some agreement with time, and I have more hours in the day?
> 
> My sister-in-law said it to me once. I just laughed at her. I asked her, "So, you get up in the morning, eat all your meals while being productive, not sitting, and then, at the end of the day you go directly to bed, no tv or reading or relaxing?" She said of course she watched tv. I told her that is when I knit, because, I really don't pay attention to tv. But, that is when I sit and relax with my husband.
> 
> To further explain why this irks me, I called a "yarn seller" the other day. I'm not giving their name, but, I buy yarn from them sometime. I was looking for something specific. I was trying to explain to the CSR. I asked her if she knit. She said no, she didn't have time. I told her I knit at the end of the day while my husband and I had the tv on. I also mentioned I didn't spend my entire day knitting. You would think a CSR for a company that is primarily for knitters could at least say that she was learning to knit, or some other white lie. Not that she didn't have time. It made me feel like she was saying, "No, I don't waste my time on stupid tasks making stuff out of string". In reality, she (and my sister-in-law) both sit down at night and watch tv, as do I. But, I have something to show for it.


This is one of my pet peeves, and your SIL and the Yarn seller's CSR are just the tip of the iceberg.

Knitting and crochet are tactile activities that engage the brain, enhancing mental acuity and creativity.

I am a knitter, and like other knitters, I have several other interests. I can knit while doing other things, and I am certain others on this forum are capable of doing the same. This is called multitasking. By knitting while doing something else, I am accomplishing twice as much or more, in the same amount of time. People who say they don't have time to knit are not using their time wisely, IMO.

Does anyone put food in the crockpot or the oven, and do something else at the same time, or sit quietly and wait for the timer to ring ? I don't, and I'll bet you don't.

When we lived in a rental, and frequented the Laundromat, my mother had a bag of knitting with her coin purse . She also worked and attended Nursing School. When I was younger, she was a stay at home mom, washed dishes by hand, waxed a linoleum floor, hung laundry on the clothesline, ironed and starched cotton clothing, and still managed to knit sweaters, hats, scarves, and socks. And she sewed everything but our underwear and winter coats.

My MIL crochets by the square mile. Afghans, in shell stitches and clusters, Red Heart Super saver, every color available at WalMart, right after the truck arrives. Birthdays, wedding showers, new baby, graduation, she has an afghan to gift. She managed to make 2 of them during her chemo. She is happy to crochet the rest of her life and has no interest in knitting. She is very much 'country', and views everything beyond crochet as rather high brow, knitting in particular, and has the same opinion about me. Whatever.

Someone caught me in the wrong mood one day recently, while I was knitting in the library, and became the unfortunate recipient of 'a piece of my mind'.

She had the unmitigated gall to say, over her shoulder, " I wish I had time to knit, I have so much to do"...

My reply ... " What a terrible shame. Lazy people lack motivation, accomplish very little, and live rather unfulfilled lives"...

...while knitting socks, 2 at a time toe-up, broken rib pattern, FLK heels.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't really care what people think about how I spend my time & I don't care how they spend their time. It's none of my business. I'm old enough not to worry about what other think of me.

I don't have a Facebook, Twitter, or Instagram account, so I don't spend my spare time reading about other people's trivia. 

If I'm not knitting, I'm spending time with DH, visiting friends, reading a good book, exercising, cooking, taking care of my house, working on other hobbies, reading a couple of forums, volunteering.

We each get the same 24 hours in a day, how we spend it is no concern of anyone else.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Don't let them guilt you, your time, your activity. Some people just have different priorities than I , so doesn't bother me if they do or not. A day without creating something is stressful for me. There were some days tho I literally did not have time, or was too tired to stay up. When the kids were little I had to say I just haven't had the time lately but I will try and remedy that!


----------



## trishkfl (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a very active lifestyle also and I am constantly asked how I find the time. I answer just as the OP said...sitting with my hubby watching tv. It relaxes me and makes me happy.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

The excuse of "I don't have time to knit" is an excuse. What they really mean is "I can't knit because I'm afraid I'm not smart enough to learn how to do it".I found the same problem working at a fabric store and talking to women who didn't know how to sew and gave the same excuse. Ignore it or respond with "Oh, that's too bad, you don't know how much fun you're missing".


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

seamer45 said:


> The excuse of "I don't have time to knit" is an excuse. What they really mean is "I can't knit because I'm afraid I'm not smart enough to learn how to do it".I found the same problem working at a fabric store and talking to women who didn't know how to sew and gave the same excuse. Ignore it or respond with "Oh, that's too bad, you don't know how much fun you're missing".


Or they're just not interested enough in knitting to find the time to learn.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

no...not really....other people's opinions of my activities rarely bother me... the thing I don't have time for is worrying about their opinion...I'm too busy counting and knitting.... lol.... I knit..quilt..both piecing and longarm ..weave..build furniture..renovating my house slowly..am building a spinning wheel so then I will be spinning... I just turned 70 so I have no time to waste....lololol


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

You guys are great. Awesome stories. SIL bugs me some because she is passive aggressive. The customer service lady should have shut her mouth given where she works. When I was a waitress and people asked if a menu item was good and it was something I didn't like (like sweet potatoes) I would just say something like it's very popular. 

I am glad to knit, and I can still kick ass at Jeopardy while knitting.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

As I get older, my filters seem to be leaving me. One of the things on my bucket list is to look at one of those people that say they don't have time and say, no, you have time, you are just too lazy to learn. When my filters are totally gone, I will tell them they are just too stupid to learn. Everyone makes time for what is important to them. Be honest and admit you have interest and don't insult me with your lame excuses.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

I think some of it is resentment that they weren't taught to knit as children.


----------



## Laniebp (May 30, 2014)

seamer45 said:


> The excuse of "I don't have time to knit" is an excuse. What they really mean is "I can't knit because I'm afraid I'm not smart enough to learn how to do it".I found the same problem working at a fabric store and talking to women who didn't know how to sew and gave the same excuse. Ignore it or respond with "Oh, that's too bad, you don't know how much fun you're missing".


I used to sew a lot and had people say to me "I wish I could sew". I would say "do you think I came out of the womb knowing how"? I had to learn it! I haven't had anyone say "I don't have time to knit" yet. However, my daughter said she would rather stick a fork in her eye than have to knit or sew.......she exaggerates LOL


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

why should it bother me? No one really "has time", but if it important to us we make time. For years, I worked full time, raised 5 kids and cared for elderly parents. I didn't "have" extra time but I made time for quilting, handcrafts and volunteering-things i enjoyed and helped me keep my sanity, esp the last few yrs my mom was alive.


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

bakrmom said:


> why should it bother me? No one really "has time", but if it important to us we make time. For years, I worked full time, raised 5 kids and cared for elderly parents. I didn't "have" extra time but I made time for quilting, handcrafts and volunteering-things i enjoyed and helped me keep my sanity, esp the last few yrs my mom was alive.


I was in the same boat with 4 kids. There were times when I needed to pick up the needles or I would crack. My friends would tease me that when I had the needles in hand that if one of the kids was bleeding my response would be "That's nice, please don't bleed on my yarn."


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

In between knitting crocheting and cross stitch, it is a wonder I get anything else done! It doesn't matter if I only get to do a few minutes or a few hours a day. It is "my" time! Although in the evening in front of the television I usually have a fur baby curled up next to me "helping" or "supervising"!


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I've been knitting for a lifetime. At different times of my life it kept me grounded and relieved stress. I hear what you're saying and understand how the comments make you feel BUT you don't need to explain why you knit or if it is fulfilling, enjoy how you spend your leisure time and don't worry about others.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

What gets my goat is when a family member (who knits) hints that I could make this or that for her birthday. She even goes as far as sending me text message with the pattern. Excuse me you have the same 24 hours in a day that I have...do something with it! Don't just think I'm going to be willing to add more to my WIP stack.


----------



## AuntieAngel (Nov 26, 2014)

It took me a long time to realize that what others said about me or to me did not define who I was/am. I know who I am, what my gifts are and why I create. It has taken a huge weight off my shoulders. I have also learned that when others react to a situation I am in, they are reacting out of their view of the situation. My life is more peaceful now. So, let comments roll off like water on a ducks back. Peace to you.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

most folks are too lazy to learn :thumbup:


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

LAURA C said:


> I was in the same boat with 4 kids. There were times when I needed to pick up the needles or I would crack. My friends would tease me that when I had the needles in hand that if one of the kids was bleeding my response would be "That's nice, please don't bleed on my yarn."


 :lol:


----------



## bellestarr (Jan 10, 2015)

I don't know that it bothers me.. i mean people that don't knit/crochet don't understand that you don't have to have hours of spare time to do it.. although i will say it's a silly statement to make, i mean.. it's a hobby and everyone has those right?

What really annoys me is people that don't knit will give me a list of stuff they want (for free) and expect it to be done when they want it.. i don't play that game.

People not realizing that it takes money and time to do what we love.. end rant lol


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

ilmacheryl said:


> Or "not patient enough" which is when I tell them that it's cheaper than therapy & that it doesn't take patience, just determination. Anyone can knit if they have determination. IF they even bother to try, they usually give up too soon. They think it should be something they can get right on their first try.


Seems like I've heard, "Oh, I don't have the patience" a million times. I love the expressions on their faces when I respond that THAT is how one learns to have patience and after a pause I add that once you finish any item you're always more intelligent.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I knit while I do other things, of course. I don't like TV, so I listen to audio books. Or I knit when I'm sitting and waiting. That's usually when I'm in idle conversations with strangers -- When we are both idle and bored, in the doctor's office or waiting for a family member. Even chatting with my husband. While standing in line, if I plan in advance to take a very portable project, while waiting to vote, or to renew my driver's license. These ideas aren't new to people who knit or crochet. It's what I tell people when I'm busy and they are idle, just chatting with me. "I knit when I don't have anything else to do, like right now, when I'm chatting with you while we are waiting."


----------



## jean-bean (Jun 22, 2012)

Keep calm and cast on !


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I carry small projects with me where ever I go. Yesterday I took my car for repairs and was able to knit for four hours. I also knit while watching the TV.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't get into those kinds of conversations, and knit whenever I like.


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

Guess I've got the best of both worlds,I knit for Rowan the garments that are photographed for the knitting magazines.They send me the yarn and patterns I knit them send them back and get paid,so when I am sitting knitting not only am I enjoying myself and relaxing I am earning too,and in between posting and recieving I knit for myself and my husband .


----------



## GemsByGranny (Dec 7, 2012)

gypsysoul said:


> Does it bother you when someone sees you knitting, or knows you knit and makes a comment about how they would LOOOOOVVEE to knit, but THEY don't have time? ...


Ignore them (if you can). They are making excuses for themselves. They aren't your conscience, and you don't need to explain it to them.

You make time for what you want to do. They haven't caught the bug, but are probably trying to say that what you are doing is something good, but between the lines they are wistfully saying that they wish they coiuld excuse themselves long enough to do it.

And maybe they haven't. They might have a desire to knit, but the desire for sport, or MC-ing, or whatever they do, is stronger.

I laugh and say 'It's easy, just 2 stitches, and anyway, what would I do with my hands if I wasn't knitting?', and leave it at that. (My son did get annoyed when I said that he ought to learn to knit, because he is always rushing around doing things, and knitting would keep him still while his wife talks to him).


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I've heard that kind of remark before but my thought is that "I'm just more organized. I can save the world and find time to knit, too; sometimes both at the same time".


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

gypsysoul said:


> Does it bother you when someone sees you knitting, or knows you knit and makes a comment about how they would LOOOOOVVEE to knit, but THEY don't have time? That bugs me so much. Here's why: first it makes me feel like maybe they think I am lazy and sit around knitting all day. Second, it makes me feel like they are sooo busy saving the world or whatever that they are too busy to even sleep. Third, do they think I have some agreement with time, and I have more hours in the day?
> 
> My sister-in-law said it to me once. I just laughed at her. I asked her, "So, you get up in the morning, eat all your meals while being productive, not sitting, and then, at the end of the day you go directly to bed, no tv or reading or relaxing?" She said of course she watched tv. I told her that is when I knit, because, I really don't pay attention to tv. But, that is when I sit and relax with my husband.
> 
> To further explain why this irks me, I called a "yarn seller" the other day. I'm not giving their name, but, I buy yarn from them sometime. I was looking for something specific. I was trying to explain to the CSR. I asked her if she knit. She said no, she didn't have time. I told her I knit at the end of the day while my husband and I had the tv on. I also mentioned I didn't spend my entire day knitting. You would think a CSR for a company that is primarily for knitters could at least say that she was learning to knit, or some other white lie. Not that she didn't have time. It made me feel like she was saying, "No, I don't waste my time on stupid tasks making stuff out of string". In reality, she (and my sister-in-law) both sit down at night and watch tv, as do I. But, I have something to show for it.


To each his own. No explanations needed.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I just shrug my shoulders and say how sad no spare time for relaxation doing what you really want to do.


----------



## c-lilley (Jan 6, 2012)

gypsysoul said:


> Does it bother you when someone sees you knitting, or knows you knit and makes a comment about how they would LOOOOOVVEE to knit, but THEY don't have time? That bugs me so much. Here's why: first it makes me feel like maybe they think I am lazy and sit around knitting all day. Second, it makes me feel like they are sooo busy saving the world or whatever that they are too busy to even sleep. Third, do they think I have some agreement with time, and I have more hours in the day?
> 
> My sister-in-law said it to me once. I just laughed at her. I asked her, "So, you get up in the morning, eat all your meals while being productive, not sitting, and then, at the end of the day you go directly to bed, no tv or reading or relaxing?" She said of course she watched tv. I told her that is when I knit, because, I really don't pay attention to tv. But, that is when I sit and relax with my husband.
> 
> To further explain why this irks me, I called a "yarn seller" the other day. I'm not giving their name, but, I buy yarn from them sometime. I was looking for something specific. I was trying to explain to the CSR. I asked her if she knit. She said no, she didn't have time. I told her I knit at the end of the day while my husband and I had the tv on. I also mentioned I didn't spend my entire day knitting. You would think a CSR for a company that is primarily for knitters could at least say that she was learning to knit, or some other white lie. Not that she didn't have time. It made me feel like she was saying, "No, I don't waste my time on stupid tasks making stuff out of string". In reality, she (and my sister-in-law) both sit down at night and watch tv, as do I. But, I have something to show for it.


Right on girl... Could not have put it better myself
My late MIL used to have a saying that kinda sums it all up: "Idle hands are the devils playground". I just can not sit and stare mindlessly at the flickering square boxc in the corner of the room, I can still hear everything but I just don't need to see it all. 
:thumbup:


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I totally agree with everyone who has posted in this thread. I knit whenever I get a chance to do so regardless of where I am or what I am doing. The only time I don't multitask like this is when I go for my training and sales meetings on Monday's. The reason I don't do it then is because it would drive my teacher nuts that I am not 100% tuned in to what he is saying 100% of the time. I think that I could do just fine but I don't do it because of that. I need to get a small project to do, like socks, because the project I am working on right now has grown to a big project and I am not quite done yet!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

I would be lost without my knitting.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

gypsysoul said:


> Does it bother you when someone sees you knitting, or knows you knit and makes a comment about how they would LOOOOOVVEE to knit, but THEY don't have time? That bugs me so much. Here's why: first it makes me feel like maybe they think I am lazy and sit around knitting all day. Second, it makes me feel like they are sooo busy saving the world or whatever that they are too busy to even sleep. Third, do they think I have some agreement with time, and I have more hours in the day?
> 
> My sister-in-law said it to me once. I just laughed at her. I asked her, "So, you get up in the morning, eat all your meals while being productive, not sitting, and then, at the end of the day you go directly to bed, no tv or reading or relaxing?" She said of course she watched tv. I told her that is when I knit, because, I really don't pay attention to tv. But, that is when I sit and relax with my husband.
> 
> To further explain why this irks me, I called a "yarn seller" the other day. I'm not giving their name, but, I buy yarn from them sometime. I was looking for something specific. I was trying to explain to the CSR. I asked her if she knit. She said no, she didn't have time. I told her I knit at the end of the day while my husband and I had the tv on. I also mentioned I didn't spend my entire day knitting. You would think a CSR for a company that is primarily for knitters could at least say that she was learning to knit, or some other white lie. Not that she didn't have time. It made me feel like she was saying, "No, I don't waste my time on stupid tasks making stuff out of string". In reality, she (and my sister-in-law) both sit down at night and watch tv, as do I. But, I have something to show for it.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

gypsysoul said:


> Does it bother you when someone sees you knitting, or knows you knit and makes a comment about how they would LOOOOOVVEE to knit, but THEY don't have time? That bugs me so much. Here's why: first it makes me feel like maybe they think I am lazy and sit around knitting all day. Second, it makes me feel like they are sooo busy saving the world or whatever that they are too busy to even sleep. Third, do they think I have some agreement with time, and I have more hours in the day?
> 
> My sister-in-law said it to me once. I just laughed at her. I asked her, "So, you get up in the morning, eat all your meals while being productive, not sitting, and then, at the end of the day you go directly to bed, no tv or reading or relaxing?" She said of course she watched tv. I told her that is when I knit, because, I really don't pay attention to tv. But, that is when I sit and relax with my husband.
> 
> To further explain why this irks me, I called a "yarn seller" the other day. I'm not giving their name, but, I buy yarn from them sometime. I was looking for something specific. I was trying to explain to the CSR. I asked her if she knit. She said no, she didn't have time. I told her I knit at the end of the day while my husband and I had the tv on. I also mentioned I didn't spend my entire day knitting. You would think a CSR for a company that is primarily for knitters could at least say that she was learning to knit, or some other white lie. Not that she didn't have time. It made me feel like she was saying, "No, I don't waste my time on stupid tasks making stuff out of string". In reality, she (and my sister-in-law) both sit down at night and watch tv, as do I. But, I have something to show for it.


My responses - TeeHee


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Yesterday I was strung out - things were piling up and my nerves were going like I was in the Indy 500. What did I do? I picked up my knitting and that calmed me down. I did not have the time to go to the psychiatrist - he/she was on my knitting needles. Knitting means a lot and in different ways to all of us here. You can get upset when people make remarks, but just know that you are content with your knitting or crocheting as it is your personal go to - you psychiatrist - your pleasure- your time. Feel sorry for others who do not enjoy what you and all of us have- our peace of mind.


----------



## kristym (Nov 21, 2011)

who cares LOL I am "too busy" to sweat the small stuff!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

I realy do not care about the oppinions of others . 
They oppinions worth as much as I pay for .....
I have so many things to worry about .


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Ignore these comments...I've been knitting since I'm 4 and I'm 66 now. I love it and my husband loves that I knit...it's a stress reliever


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Things like this used to bother me too, since I turned 40, I have learned to ignore people


----------



## sandyl28 (Dec 8, 2015)

I to love to knit. I also knit while watching TV. I agree that there is nothing much worth watching on TV so, why not knit. As for those that don't have time to knit; they don't know what they missing.


----------



## nanaheu (Apr 24, 2015)

I manage my time and it includes knitting. Hahaha
doesn't get better than that


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

It finally dawned on me. The person who made the comment was actually envious because she is not creative. Otherwise, why make the comment at all?


----------



## Pintel (Sep 27, 2015)

Although the comment might have seemed critical to you, perhaps it wasn't meant that way. When I worked at a position that easily took 65 hours a week I would not have had time to knit if I hadn't had an elderly parent whom I visited. I knit or crocheted when visiting. Otherwise, I really had no time to knit. To this day I do not watch t.v. 
The customer service person might or might not have meant a put-down. Life is too short to take offense at this.


----------



## MAGSBISH (Jul 1, 2012)

joanne1733 said:


> i too knit in the evenings while watching tv. if i didnt do this i would be dipping into the candy. i have to so something with my hands. i just cant sit still and watch tv.


Me too except it would be a cup of coffee and a tin of biscuits ! Thinking of what it would cost me to buy new clothes with all the weight I would then put on means I am happy to spend the money I have saved on more wool to feed my habit :thumbup:


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

I've had people tell me they aren't talented enough to knit! Now that's sad....


----------



## jjschue (Apr 19, 2013)

I knit to unwind, relieve stress and just because I love it. Do I have time to knit? Absolutely not!!!! Do I take time to knit? YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! For both my health and happiness. Do I care what others think? NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

My DH & I just had a coversation about how people demean us (knitters).
Him being one of them. He was asked in front of me "What does your wife do?" He responded "She knits". 
Giving the implication of doing nothing else.

By the way has anyone see my magic wand I have housework to get done.


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

I agree with you. This bothers me too. I knit while watching TV in the evening. I knit in the car when going someplace with my husband. I knit in doctor waiting rooms. I make time to knit. We're all busy but I make time for what is important to me.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Generally speaking, if I sit, I knit, except for the time I am on the computer.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Methinks thou dost protest too much. :| :| :| Don't let that kind of inane comment bother you. :-( :-( :-( It really means nothing to you. :?: :?: :?: Think about the things "You don't have time for! :idea: :idea: :idea: Personally I don't have time for auto mechanics, tree hugging or limbo dancing. Do you? ;-) ;-) ;-) We each have time for what we want to do most days. So do what makes you happy and just regard those kinds of comments as less than brilliant conversation fillers from unoriginal people.    (I love these emoticons. They're fun!)


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

Whenever someone says something like that, I tell them that knitting is my Xanax, heh.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

BoBeau said:


> I feel sorry for them as THEY are 'too busy' to enjoy our greater use of time.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

mrskowalski said:


> I have housework...


Hmm, I've heard of that.


----------



## Judy Baker (Sep 10, 2013)

I worked in the health care field for 30 plus earns. I feel like I have earned the right to spend my free time as I choose.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

As Rhett Butler said in "Gone With the Wind"
"Frankly I don't give a damn"
I knit whenever and wherever I want to.
Phyllis


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

gypsysoul said:


> Does it bother you when someone sees you knitting, or knows you knit and makes a comment about how they would LOOOOOVVEE to knit, but THEY don't have time? That bugs me so much. Here's why: first it makes me feel like maybe they think I am lazy and sit around knitting all day. Second, it makes me feel like they are sooo busy saving the world or whatever that they are too busy to even sleep. Third, do they think I have some agreement with time, and I have more hours in the day?
> 
> My sister-in-law said it to me once. I just laughed at her. I asked her, "So, you get up in the morning, eat all your meals while being productive, not sitting, and then, at the end of the day you go directly to bed, no tv or reading or relaxing?" She said of course she watched tv. I told her that is when I knit, because, I really don't pay attention to tv. But, that is when I sit and relax with my husband.
> 
> To further explain why this irks me, I called a "yarn seller" the other day. I'm not giving their name, but, I buy yarn from them sometime. I was looking for something specific. I was trying to explain to the CSR. I asked her if she knit. She said no, she didn't have time. I told her I knit at the end of the day while my husband and I had the tv on. I also mentioned I didn't spend my entire day knitting. You would think a CSR for a company that is primarily for knitters could at least say that she was learning to knit, or some other white lie. Not that she didn't have time. It made me feel like she was saying, "No, I don't waste my time on stupid tasks making stuff out of string". In reality, she (and my sister-in-law) both sit down at night and watch tv, as do I. But, I have something to show for it.


Like you I knit in the evening & have plenty of time at my part time job to knit or read. I'm the only person in the office, no one minds that I knit or read.

Yes, people tell me they don't have time to knit, I consider that an excuse-not a reason not to learn. I don't let it get to me. As for the CSR, she could have young children at home & they have activities she has to get them to, maybe her husband works nights or they are not together & she gets little help, maybe she works 2 jobs.

My sister works for a CPA-he doesn't do her taxes; I worked at a regional university-my son attended a different university; my husband worked at the GM Corvette plant-we drive GM vehicles-but not a Corvette.

I think you are being too sensitive about these comments. Maybe they have the time, but they don't manage the time they have & maybe they really don't have time for themselves. As long as your household is ok with the time you spend knitting-other opinions (or assumed opinions) don't matter.

Life is too short to let this kind of stuff get under your skin.


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

Indeed. Some people do not realize when they are doing nothing.


----------



## nananitter (Jul 4, 2015)

Or, maybe they are afraid to fail and they have no drive to learn? Who knows, they just don't have the desire to try. There's a saying in spanish that translates to "every monkey has their own swing" or to each his own. We do what we enjoy, but they do sound a little critical. You know what they say about excuses. Funny tho, these are the same people who want someone to make them something.


----------



## sharonh46 (Mar 1, 2016)

Love your comments - all so true. I can not just sit and watch TV - now THAT is a waste of time. I was once in line at EPCOT and the woman ahead of me was knitting while she waited in line. I was so jealous that I had not thought of that! I go to Weight Watchers and I knit because you can't really knit and eat at the same time....


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Interesting thread. What used to bother me is people who would say (before I was married) 'You're single, so you have lots of free time. You have no kids so you have lots of free time, etc.' Well, as I told many folks-'my underwear gets dirty too.' Some got it-most didn't. And, as others have posted-my time; my choice of activity. No apologies, no explanations needed.


----------



## wendyarnold (Sep 23, 2011)

My answer to that comment is usually. Gosh I know but I have 2 more hours in the day than most people. People then realize how you spend the 24 hours we all really have is a choice. I have no judgement how anyone spends their time I just. Choose to knit some of mine.


----------



## Draig goch (Jan 5, 2016)

What they are actually saying is that don't enjoy knitting. I have a friend who spends every spare minute dog training, she is into obedience and agility. I just don't have time for that, though I would never tell her. She doesn't have time for knitting because she has a hobby she enjoys more. I don't have time for dog training because I enjoy knitting more. Don't get offended or wound up with the phrase it's just a shortcut for saying I have something to do I enjoy more than knitting.


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

Copy if you want.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

My response tends to be, "Really? Neither do I."


----------



## Monica B (Jan 21, 2016)

It takes very little time to knit a row of sts. The sweater and afghan are knit in small units of time.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I saw my old boss a few weeks ago, and she asked me what I was doing now that I have all this free time, huh?? where?? since I retired from a well known organization. I told her that I am making baby clothes and blankets for charity, and told her that there is more than one way to serve the Lord and in more than one place. I thought she was going to swallow her tongue. She started out being very smug, but I think she was a little shocked that I went home and stayed busy with my own work. She was really surprised to say the least.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> I don't get into those kinds of conversations, and knit whenever I like.


 Maybe it's different in Thailand.

I notice that you are a man. That might keep you out of those kinds of conversations. Women will start a conversation with me, saying, "I can't knit. I never could." I think they mean to say that they **should** know how to knit, because they are women. I'll humbly say, "There are a lot of things I don't know how to do. I can't ski." If I want a longer conversation with her, I'll ask, "What do you do in your free time?"


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I knit all the time. If I have more than 5 minutes of downtime... I knit!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Most people who tell me that they would loooove to knit feel like they don't have the skills or the patience. My sister-in-law recently said she would like to learn. She went out and bought some yarn and watched youtube videos to learn.  I can't wait to see what she is knitting.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Nittinnut said:


> I didn't learn to knit until after I retired in 2010. I'm so glad I didn't learn before because I wouldn't have had time to work. Immediately, I became addicted to the feel of yarn running through my fingers and the left-right brain stimulation of creativity and math/geometry happening at my fingertips. When someone says they don't have time to knit, I shake my head in pity and say, "too bad".


Good answer, "too bad".


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

cgcharles said:


> I knit every spare minute I have. I knit on my lunch hours at work as well as when I watch TV. I knit in the car on road trips.


Me too, and I ride a commuter bus to and from work most days and get 45 minutes of knitting done there too (and "read" some great books on tape on the process).


----------



## romagica (Jul 30, 2014)

Craig govh said:


> What they are actually saying is that don't enjoy knitting. I have a friend who spends every spare minute dog training, she is into obedience and agility. I just don't have time for that, though I would never tell her. She doesn't have time for knitting because she has a hobby she enjoys more. I don't have time for dog training because I enjoy knitting more. Don't get offended or wound up with the phrase it's just a shortcut for saying I have something to do I enjoy more than knitting.


Great perspective.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

For just over two years, I've been teaching a woman to knit. She's 93 years old now. She's a caretaker for her husband, so she stays at home and has a lot of free time. She had always wanted to knit. Her daughter is a friend from church, and of course she knows that I'm addicted to knitting. She asked me to teach her Mom. Her Mom got hooked on knitting right away. She has said many times that she wishes she had learned to knit much earlier. I asked what sort of things she did. She refinished the stairway and other wooden surfaces in their home. Well, then, that's great. She's not in shape to do that now. And I've never had a project like that.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i knit during the morning news, waiting in drs office, waiting for dinner to cook and "watching" tv. i dare someone to tell me they don't have time. i take care of 6 cats, 3 dogs, 3 bedroom house, husband that has carpel tunnel waiting on surgury, not to steady on his feet and tunnel vision, my yard and flower beds and my daughters because she works 6 days a week in her own business. i also work 3 mornings a week for her. i would knit in church but my pastor says it would be a distraction


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I think the next time someone said that to me I would say "You mean you don't have the patience to learn, because I know you don't work from dusk to dawn."


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Amen to all the comments re the no time issue. I work full day. Do the cooking and cleaning and still have time to knit. Hate sitting mindlessly and stare at the tv. Busy hands and happy people go hand in hand was one of my gran's favorite saying


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

I am 60 years old and work with about fifteen 20-30 something year olds. They all know that I knit. At first they thought it was funny. They very quickly learned that if you tease me too much... without even looking up I reply, "no socks for you then I guess". I have made and gifted so many pair over the years that many of the "hecklers" have come back to me and begged for a pair when they saw my completed socks gifted to others. Yes... a long story. The moral... do what pleases you. Not everyone is as talented as we KP'rs are. Pity them! Lol

Keep knitting!

Jo.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I'd have to care first what anybody thought of me or gave a thought as to what I do in my 24 hrs. of breathing time. There are thousands of us knitters that enjoy our craft while warming other souls while those busy-bodies are in awe or wonder.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

romagica said:


> Me too, and I ride a commuter bus to and from work most days and get 45 minutes of knitting done there too (and "read" some great books on tape on the process).


 Yes, I did that, too, years ago, before books on tape. I was always available for a conversation, and that was fun. You can ask a person, "Do you like that book you're reading?" But you don't really want to interrupt them. We'd talk about projects, which led into family talk, and where people worked.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

cgcharles said:


> I knit every spare minute I have. I knit on my lunch hours at work as well as when I watch TV. I knit in the car on road trips.


Ditto! I also am executive director of a nonprofit charitable organization and volunteer with the Lions Club and with 3 mountain dulcimer groups. We knitters are NOT a lazy bunch of people!! :-D


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Kayortiz, with so many really important things that we do, we don't see immediate results. Taking care of family and pets, a house, all that is wonderful and really important. But sometimes I need immediate gratification, and I suspect everybody else does, too. Yes, I'm proud of how our adult daughter has turned out, but those Finished Objects are stacking up. And that makes me feel really good.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

It does not bother me when they say they don't have time to knit. Knitting relaxing me and I also knit while watching tv. Can't say that I knit every time I am free but my knitting needles are close to me. If someone wants to knit they will find time.


----------



## babydelights (Mar 19, 2011)

I agree , I knit for people and some think that's all I do all day , but I get on with my chores and shopping then when I relax I knit and I knit when tv is on at night with my hubby , I am retired now but am certainly not lazy , we keep our brains going by knitting its very good for you , these silly people should try it and then they would understand what a beautiful hobby it can be


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

, and she still finds time to crochet. I am so proud of her.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

It does not bother me when they say they don't have time to knit. Knitting relaxing me and I also knit while watching tv. Can't say that I knit every time I am free but my knitting needles are close to me. If someone wants to knit they will find time.


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

I knit whenever, wherever I can. If I go on a loong car trip you can bet I have a WIP with the yarn for it in my car in a bag. If I go for a Dr. appointment, I will be knitting in the waiting room for my name to be called, which can take upwards of an hour, think of all I can accomplish in that time besides sitting there looking at magazines =) =) =) I do not let those type of comments bother me, as I have something to show for my "TIME" . Keep knitting and keep ignoring the comments =)


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

I knit or crochet while the tv is on, my lunch breaks at work, on trips, took it with me to a concert last Sun. evening. I took knitting with me when I voted recently, a good 30 min of knitting. 
My husband is a journalist and writes music reviews. He was covering a band including an interview so I took my knitting. On the bands bus one of the band members asked if I could teach her to knit. We moved away from the others, I pulled out some yarn and extra needles and did the deed! Great story to tell our kids, " Mom taught one of The Donnas to knit"!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I tell those people that it's all priorities. I knit, crochet and sew in my spare time. What do those people to relax? I really don't care what they do. I'm happy.
:-D


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

No, doesn't bother me, it is all a matter of priorities...mine is knitting / crocheting.


----------



## sonialyne (Nov 26, 2012)

Not too many things bother me as long as it doesn't interfere with my peace of mind. If someone has to time to knit, it's o.k. with me as long as I do. But people who cannot knit or don't like it have to justify it one way or another to compulsive knitters like us. Their reason is of no importance to them, why should it be to us.
Knitting can be an addiction to some and a burden to others. Both my daughters learned to knit when they were younger but didn't find it interesting enough to keep it going. They have they own hobby to keep them busy but still ask mom to knit for them.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Metrogal said:


> Don't let it bother you. People are always saying they don't have time. So what if they don't? I just tell them, well I make time to do the things I love to do, and leave it at that.


Amen!


----------



## SuzyinTX (Sep 15, 2013)

I guess this has never bothered me because if they don't knit, or crochet, or something creative, then it's their loss. If they don't get that, then too bad.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

I think this is such an interesting thread - lots of good ideas.
I work a 65 hour week, mostly with people who are younger than me, mostly thirty-ish, some forty-ish. It seems to me, they spend their free time, at lunch, with their noses in their phones, playing games, social media, etc.
When they see me knitting at lunch, some of them seem almost envious. To the ones that say they don't have time, I simply say "I understand"


----------



## SuzyinTX (Sep 15, 2013)

I think people spend their free time on what's important to them.


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

I feel if I just sit, [in front of TV, doc, or dentist office, riding in the car,any kind of waiting] I'm wasting time!! So I knit!!
You "invent time" to knit!!!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't let the opinions of others bother me one way or the other. It is really their lose and waste of time when the sit and watch TV exclusively. I like to keep busy and so I shall in any way I choose and without a moment of guilt.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

standsalonewolf said:


> most folks are too lazy to learn :thumbup:


I disagree. Some may be, but others are intimidated by what looks hard to them, others just have no interest. 
I have friends that do beautiful scrapbooks. while I appreciate the work that goes into it, I have no desire to take it up myself. 
doesn't make me lazy or anything else. just not interested


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

I restarted knitting when I had to take my mother for her many doctors' appointments. Long waits. She would want to talk so I couldn't read. Now I am the one who has the old-lady doctors' appointments. And I am still knitting.


----------



## Paulaross (Feb 3, 2016)

l'll bet those people who don't knit or crochet also complain about being bored. Everyone has time, some just don't use their time as we do. I have been knitting for over 50 years and have loved every minute of it. What is that old saying about idle hands....


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I sit with my husband while he watches TV. I don't find anything on TV that I want to watch, so I knit, crochet etc. I am now making a crocheted dress for my great grand daughter. It is turning out beautiful. I can't wait to get it finished.


----------



## kimemo (Mar 21, 2016)

these people don't bother me that much - it's the ones who act as if a hand made item does not have much value - after all it's just yarn. They don't realize the hours that I invested in it for them when I could have been making something for myself


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

How I agree - I always knit whilst watching T.V - just could not sit and do nothing - sometimes if I am cooking something and can keep an eye on it I do some spinning. Everyone admires my knitting but I am sure it's a case "can't be bothered" to learn or maybe they would rather play games on their I phones!!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

When will we all learn to just be ourselves and embrace our right to do what we prefer to do? When will we all learn to let others just be themselves and do what they prefer to do? Most of all, snarky remarks directed at us don't deserve a moment's thought or a response.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

kimemo said:


> these people don't bother me that much - it's the ones who act as if a hand made item does not have much value - after all it's just yarn. They don't realize the hours that I invested in it for them when I could have been making something for myself


Simple. Stop making them things. Problem solved.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I hear ya. I don't knit for anyone but myself and my family. When others say they'd love to learn but don't have time I just laugh and say, sure you do. When I'm asked to knit something for them, I say no...learn to knit and do it yourself. Pretty simple. Who cares what they think, anyway? I don't. But, I do understand how it irks other knitters to be made to feel this way.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

morningstar said:


> When will we all learn to just be ourselves and embrace our right to do what we prefer to do? When will we all learn to let others just be themselves and do what they prefer to do? Most of all, snarky remarks directed at us don't deserve a moment's thought or a response.


AMEN!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MomPae (Apr 20, 2013)

morningstar said:


> When will we all learn to just be ourselves and embrace our right to do what we prefer to do? When will we all learn to let others just be themselves and do what they prefer to do? Most of all, snarky remarks directed at us don't deserve a moment's thought or a response.


Right idea, morningstar! Last I heard, everyone has 24 hours in their day. I choose to exercise my fingers by knitting and crocheting rather than punching buttons on a phone. My way leaves me with many, many useful items, instead of useless gossip or playing games. 
When I hear comments about someone not knitting or crocheting, my thought is "Pity. It's your choice, your loss." And I smile!


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I also knit while watching TV, its time well spent. I have heard comments about how much time I must have on my hands, I just smile, and say Yep, that me, lots of time. People like that just don't bother me anymore. I know better.


----------



## ShamelessKnitwit (Mar 16, 2012)

Me too. I even knit at stoplights. I always have some project with me.


----------



## bitzerboy (May 4, 2014)

Simple reply.... I'm very organized and budget my time wisely. You should try it.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

With you. I rode with a neighbor last Saturday about 300 miles, came back with 2 finished dishcloths. Plus got to see (in total) about 100 deer.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

Metrogal said:


> Don't let it bother you. People are always saying they don't have time. So what if they don't? I just tell them, well I make time to do the things I love to do, and leave it at that.


I have learned over time that I make time to do the things I want to do. I want to knit and I am retired and so I do a lot of knitting and it brings me a lot of pleasure.


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

Metrogal said:


> Don't let it bother you. People are always saying they don't have time. So what if they don't? I just tell them, well I make time to do the things I love to do, and leave it at that.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

Say "I'm fighting off the stress that leads to heart attacks. What do YOU do to fight stress?"
OR
"I'm being creative while I watch TV. What are YOU doing while you watch TV?"
Shuts them up every time. Every year at my annual physical my doctor asks me what I do to fight stress. When I say I am an avid knitter she goes right on to the next question.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Whenever I sit down for a break etc. I pick up my knitting. It is a waste of time for me to sit and do nothing with my hands. 
I have the TV on in the evenings, (I live alone) it is a lot of company for me, but I am knitting away all evening relaxing and watching TV too.
I know a lot of people who love to read, I'm not one of them, for me, it's a waste of time when I could be knitting, or crocheting.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

I kind of think that people who can just sit and watch TV (like my husband) are a little boring. I was raised not to have idle hands, plus I tend to fiddle a lot. So I prefer to have something to show at the end of an evening- be it a few rows of knitting, some frustration over some tinking, or even just looking through some knitting books (or scanning the internet) to find my next great project. I just don't find TV all that captivating.


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

sorry for not reading the whole thread just want to share my POV: i have a severely autistic adult son. he has no filters. what he says is sometimes very hurtful to me but it is not meant that way from him. you are being to hard on yourself and assume ill will where it may not exist. everyone and i do mean every one will always do what pleasures most or pains least. the people who say these things to you have their own agenda, they do with their spare time whatever pleasures them most or what they perceive to be necessary for the least pain. the only things that can hurt yiu are your perception. give yourself a break. knit to your hearts content.


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

QTIP. 
Quit taking it personally ,a lot of people regret not being able to knit or do any kind of crafting . I heard someone once say they paid the dry cleaner 
20 dollars to sew on buttons !! I was shocked and felt so grateful for my skills .
So praise your own skills instead of being insulted by the remarks of others ,show them some of your lovely work .Nice them to death or knitting


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

QTIP. 
Quit taking it personally ,a lot of people regret not being able to knit or do any kind of crafting . I heard someone once say they paid the dry cleaner 
20 dollars to sew on buttons !! I was shocked and felt so grateful for my skills .
So praise your own skills instead of being insulted by the remarks of others ,show them some of your lovely work .Nice them to death or knitting


----------



## lesley T (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't really care what other people think I am retired and don't have to answer to anyone.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I would just say that I make time to knit. I am sure they do something with their time that 'we' don't.

Don't get upset over these people, they are unaware of the pleasure and satisfaction knitting can bring.

I personally knit every night while watching TV. Sometimes don't get much done, but I make the effort.

Happy knitting :thumbup:


----------



## Langtonian (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes,it can be annoying but do try
to keep your enthusiasm under control --
just think of the queues there would
be at the LYS!!!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

My reply to that remark: We make the time for the things that really nourish our souls. If we don't then we become empty shells just going through the motions of life and not really living.


----------



## Laujob (Sep 5, 2014)

My mother never sat down without some hand-work. During the depression, she crocheted twin bedspreads for $30. Can't think who had the nerve to ask her to work for such a low fee. BUT, we were very poor, and Mom (in addition to her day job) cared for us 5 kids, and did all the work of the household. She was a crack stenographer, and worked for the doctors in a local hospital. I know she also made a lace tablecloth for someone at that time. I didn't learn how to knit and crochet until I was about 6 years old.
I (and my sisters) always have work in hand when we sit.


----------



## Malmac (Dec 3, 2013)

I think people are just jealous, don't let it bother you, I tried to teach one of my friends , said she could not bother , but always asked for something no wayin hell would I have mal


----------



## Linda Mcg (May 20, 2011)

I have always felt that knitting has saved me from realizing what drivel I am watching on tv.. I do high end art/craft shows, everyone who knits comes in and we talk, I'm always knitting in my booth. Once in a while some one who crockets will come in and be kind of surprised that I crocket too, they seem to think that you have to make a choice????? Get lots of talk about which is best, throwing your yarn or continental style, I say that I do both, more confusion????? Mostly, it's a lot of fun and I'm always learning something new.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

Nothing others do or don't do bother me. I have no control over their time management or interests. I'm just grateful when I finish a row or round. That's how I pamper myself. Many times a day. Have a good one!


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

Metrogal said:


> Don't let it bother you. People are always saying they don't have time. So what if they don't? I just tell them, well I make time to do the things I love to do, and leave it at that.


That's my exact reply, "I make time." Then I smile and go back to my knitting. They usually don't say anything else after that.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

julietinboots said:


> My reply to that remark: We make the time for the things that really nourish our souls. If we don't then we become empty shells just going through the motions of life and not really living.


I love your reply! Makes me chuckle to imagine their facial expression after you say that. Makes me smile just thinking about it.


----------



## Linda Mcg (May 20, 2011)

opps, I meant crochet.......


----------



## templetb (Mar 10, 2011)

I think all of us have a tendency to hear an implied criticism when maybe there was none. When someone says "I don't have time to knit" translation "I don't really want to knit or I would find the time." It says something about her but nothing about you. Some people are very critical and do mean a putdown, but probably most people don't. We tend to hear a criticism whether one is meant or not. That says something about us. When I hear this, I ask myself, Did she mean that? and Do I care? If someone really meant to criticize me for knitting (or something else), I really don't care. I knit because I want to and what she thinks if irrelevant.


----------



## ljknits (May 22, 2011)

joanne12986 said:


> I am 60 years old and work with about fifteen 20-30 something year olds. They all know that I knit. At first they thought it was funny. They very quickly learned that if you tease me too much... without even looking up I reply, "no socks for you then I guess". I have made and gifted so many pair over the years that many of the "hecklers" have come back to me and begged for a pair when they saw my completed socks gifted to others. Yes... a long story. The moral... do what pleases you. Not everyone is as talented as we KP'rs are. Pity them! Lol
> 
> I love that response: "No socks for you then." Great way to respond, especially to coworkers you see often.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

what makes me mad is when someone says, "oh, I wish I could crochet!" If they wanted to learn, they could, there are so many helpful videos and such anymore.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Enjoy what you're doing? Time is never wasted!!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

I figure if I have to explain it, they will never understand. These very same people have time to shop, yak of the phone and watch tv... &#128530;&#128527;&#128547;


----------



## godsbellybutton (Jan 13, 2015)

Perhaps when people see how easy we make it look, they just assume that's it. No learning curve. That short but wicked curve has derailed many an interested potential knitter. And not having time just means they have invested their interest so widely already that another beloved activity might have to suffer if even one more were added to the day. It is not for everybody, or we wouldn't cherish it so.


----------



## sharyna (Oct 13, 2011)

some folks just don't know how to keep their mouths shut!
I learned to knit when I was a child. As I grew older and had children I learned to be a better knitter. Fisherman knit sweaters were my speciality. Mom and dad had them the kids had them and friends of ours (who were physicians) requested them! I knitted and sewed out of need. It was far less expensive to make gifts of quality than to buy them. 

As years went buy my life got too busy with 5 kids and two jobs to find the time to relax or knit as I was working late nights When I got home I crashed..lol too tired for hobbies. 

Now I've gone back to my hobbies. This time for therapy. I have arthritis in my hands and typing, sewing and knitting are a good therapy. Actually, my surgeon has to me to keep doing my knitting and crafts as well as my rheumatologist. I don't do big projects but little ones like scarfs for my friends and sweater sets for grandchildren. Cross stitching and needlepoint have been added. I've also do poly wreaths My crafts are done while I'm watching TV at night ( with hubby)or on vacation when I'm not working from home. To me doing all of these crafts are very relaxing aside from being therapy. How could anyone think of it as a waste of time? Or being lazy! Don't pay attention to those who's attitudes are so negative or perhaps just good old fashioned jealousy.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Doesn't bother me. I just feel sorry for them for the joy they are missing and wonder how much time they waste in a day when they could be doing something productive and pleasurable.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I take my knitting almost everywhere. I was sitting in the doctor's office for 40 minutes waiting to be called in. The woman sitting next to me had been there the same amount of time. Her comment to me was, she would love to knit but just didn't have the time. Obviously, she would rather sit there and read People magazine.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, without reading all 12 pages, not only do I have to give grace for the "you have time to knit" I also have to give grace for the "you just remodeled, you could give the money to us." In both instances, it is usually people who make poor time and poor financial choices. They never want to hear about the time we spend working and the money we save by not splurging and overspending. They prefer to think that they deserve the same time and money without the effort we spend to save time and money.


----------



## WillNotCook (Mar 31, 2015)

To be fair,

Although it doesn't take us any extra time to knit, because we can knit while we sit and watch TV, it would take extra time for a novice to knit.

The novice would need to sign up for a class and then drive to class, that takes quite a bit of time.

Or the novice would need to go on youtube or buy a book and spend quite a bit of time carefully concentrating and trying to teach her/him self.

So, knitting doesn't take extra time, but learning to knit does.

The same is true for any hobby.

Anyways, don't let other people bother you, there will always be rude people in the world. And some people aren't trying to be rude, it's just that when they speak it comes out all wrong.

I know that there have been times when I have said something that sounds really awful after I finish saying it, and I never meant to say anything more than "hello how are you"


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

Yes, it really irritates me. 

My kids are now 52, 49 and 48. When they were very young I had an antiquated washing machine and no vacuum cleaner. I knitted for at least 6 hours a day before, between and after household chores hours, partly for my kids and partly to sell. Well, money was short so every extra penny was welcome.

Later, I started truck driving when my youngest was 6 years old. My knitting went everywhere with me and my kids still got their handmade sweaters.

Later still, I was still truck driving and the knitting for the grandkids came to work with me.

In recent years, when retirement got boring, I started a small business selling knitting yarn, etc. One day a young man came to replace some guttering. He mentioned he had children so I asked him if his wife knitted, thinking she might be interested in what I sold. 'Oh, no' he said 'she hasn't got time for that sort of thing. She has two kids to look after'. Well, that about says it all, doesn't it? 

Most people have all kinds of household machinery these days but claim they're too busy to do a bit of knitting. Why can't they be more honest and say that they would rather sit with their hands in their lap and watch TV? Or that they prefer to spend time in some other unproductive way? I'd have more respect for them if they said that they do have the time but that knitting just doesn't interest them.
Di


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Between us we've uncovered several interpretations of "no time for ... "

I had a friend who had "no time for knitting" - in other words she wanted instant results from her handiwork. Her sewing skills were absolutely amazing! But she could not fathom how some of us "found" the patience to knit.


----------



## whiterose (Oct 19, 2012)

I think people make time for the things they really want to do.


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

train said:


> what makes me mad is when someone says, "oh, I wish I could crochet!" If they wanted to learn, they could, there are so many helpful videos and such anymore.


Of course they could learn if they wanted to. I met a woman who very much wanted to crochet but was left-handed and just could get to grips with it.

I'm right-handed and this was a challenge to me. I was 70 then and she was 72. We sat down side by side. I said 'Watch what I do and do it the other way around' I crocheted slowly and she copied my actions left-handedly. Within an hour she had mastered the basics. She borrowed one of my crochet books and within two days she was making various things - potholders, a mobile phone case and other small but useful things. It wasn't long before she tackled more elaborate things.

My next bit of teaching was with the lovely young lady who will marry one of my grandsons later this year. She started with a scarf. The edges went in and out a bit but she kept going and later she presented it to my grandson. She's getting to be an expert at crochet now and makes some beautiful things.

Di


----------



## Laddie (Mar 17, 2013)

Lunch hour! That's funny!


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Amen! I unload trucks of plants and trees and knit while I decompress in front of the TV. I ' sure 'those other people' play on their phone or tablet, but think of THAT as productive!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

They just want to put you down because they don't have the same skill set. When I told my DIL that she was lucky that her aunt knitted so many beautiful things for her children, she replied: "It's her hobby."

I also knit lots of things for the grandchildren. As far as I'm concerned, both auntie and I could easily give the fruits of our many hours of labour to someone else.

However, it is important to remember that despite the fact the other grandma is an EXCELLENT knitter, she leaves the whole job to us (auntie is her sister). She probably tells my DIL that our knitting is "only a hobby".

I was even given a book of time consuming intarsia knitting projects by my DIL's mother. 

I have also knitted for my grandchildren's cousin (not a relative of mine) and more recently, her little daughter.


----------



## GigglysGran (Jan 4, 2012)

Understand, I worked for a teacher once who asked me to type her daughters term paper, her daughter couldn't waste her time learning to type. It amazes me, the thoughtless remarks made by some people


----------



## memily (Oct 17, 2011)

I love to knit. So who cares what other people think. That does not bother me. Why spend time thinking about what what they think, it's your life enjoy your knitting time, it's your talent. Just send then happy thoughts...


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't think that when people say things like that they mean to take offense more likely they don't realize how much time knitting/crocheting anything takes I have adhd (well that is my suspicion)and I am easily distracted and things take me twice as long as I think it should...I am 56(almost) and disabled my time is my own I do what I have to then do what makes me smile and puts me in the "zen zone" When I respond politely with how much time things take they tend to react differently I was once working on an afghan I was told was beautiful and when asked what I would charge someone I said without batting an eye $200.00 it takes time to make these I said and if it were at minimum wage it would cost over $1000 so thereby I only make them for family unless it's a baby blanket...I have charged to enlarge blankets in crochet from cribsize to full size and charged $70 it was paid and appreciated and my cabbie tells me so every time I see him


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

Everyone is different. To some knitting is a relaxing and also productive way of spending their free time. For others, they would not miss an episode of their favourite show. For them - if it relaxes them and helps tune out a busy day or some stress or other, it is productive to do something quite mindless, like watch TV. My DH is always stressed with work stuff and his one stress buster is to sit with a glass of wine in the evening, put his feet up and watch something mind numbing like re-runs of Star Trek! I know - right! If you enjoy what you do, whether it is to nap in the arm chair, watch mind numbing (for some) TV, read a book, spend time in the garden, knit or whatever, it is all time well spent. Don't ever feel that you are being judged for knitting or that people are trying to say they have a more important task to do than knit. For them it may be important, whereas to you, it may seem like they could do something productive like knit whilst blobbing in front of the TV. We are all different! Care less about other peoples throwaway comments. Try not to take them the wrong way. Some people knit on the train on the way to work, some have their noses stuck in their phones or laptops. Who is to say which is better for us? Enjoy your knitting and let those comments whizz straight by you. Why care what others think or say so much. It is your free time, spend it how you like and let them do the same.


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> Well, without reading all 12 pages...


You never know which subject is going to run for miles and which is going to drop like a stone.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I think they can't knit and are jealous of those who can.
The way I look at it is that they are giving you a hint to knit them something.
I knit every spare moment I have. Mostly at night when the TV is on.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I knit every chance I get...I can understand that non knitters may think that knitting is a waste of time because there are a few other pass-times which I view as a waste of time... 
People always make time for what they are interested in...


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

berigora said:


> .... Right now the only thing I "don't have time" for is the housework :lol:


Me too! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Me too! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh, Amen to that! LOL! Every now and then I get a guilty conscience or decided that the level of housework/mess needs attending to and do it all in one hit. Then it all goes to hell in a hand basket again while I focus on other (more enjoyable) things!


----------



## nitnurse (May 20, 2012)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I knit every chance I get...I can understand that non knitters may think that knitting is a waste of time because there are a few other pass-times which I view as a waste of time...
> People always make time for what they are interested in...


Could not have said it better! :thumbup:


----------



## Buck-I (Oct 20, 2014)

I enjoy sitting with my wife in front of the television while knitting or crocheting. I find it very relaxing. I usually knit, but once in a while I will crochet. My only regret is I wish I'd learned how to do both many years ago.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I knit every chance I get...I can understand that non knitters may think that knitting is a waste of time because there are a few other pass-times which I view as a waste of time...
> People always make time for what they are interested in...


Yes, and some of them are extremely interested in benefitting from the fruits of YOUR labour. When I was showing my sister some fancy scarves I made for charity, she tried to purloin 2 of her favourites for herself and her daughter. Here's how many I gave her:000


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

GigglysGran said:


> Understand, I worked for a teacher once who asked me to type her daughters term paper, her daughter couldn't waste her time learning to type. It amazes me, the thoughtless remarks made by some people


That reminds me of someone I work with who always "compliments" me on my typing skills by sharing the same story about how in the high school she went to, the students who were "college bound" were not allowed to take typing class. Now I realize just how long ago she went to high school!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I am always knitting something. I would not dignify that question. We all have other task we perform during the day, but we also make time for what relaxes us and gives us a sense of personal accomplishment.


----------



## Joyce Stewart (Feb 1, 2015)

People that don't knit or sew are clueless. I once had a good friend ask me if I would take on the job of making her some house dresses. She said that K-mart wanted $10 dollars for them and she thought that was too much. Anyone want to guess what I told her? I couldn't buy the material and notions for that!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

People who "don't have time" usually are not very good at managing their time. Just feel sorry for themand keep on knitting.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I have a dear friend who tells people she thinks I knit in my sleep. Did I say she's a precious friend?


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

I am retired and knit every minute I can, I still run a house and all that goes with it. Everyone has time it's how you wish to use it. You are not alone, enjoy your knitting.


----------



## fdb123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Doesn't bother me. It's just another one of those things people say that's meaningless because they feel they should make some kind of response or comment. There are all kinds of things I'd like to try but not enough to give up time from the things I already do! Don't get too irked, you might drop a stitch!!


----------



## cathylynnj (May 15, 2014)

Very good answer!


----------



## derkann (Nov 21, 2012)

I knit nearly all of the time that I'm not doing anything else. Like you I have the tv on & knit too, much to the disgust of my Jack Russell Terrier. (he thinks that we should be playing)


----------



## Sabra (Mar 10, 2015)

When someone has made that comment to me, I have said, "You could if you really wanted to."


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

I have to say that the CSR saying she didn't have time really bugged me. Mostly that she just plain doesn't knit and worked for a place that sells yarn and knitters needs. How can she really know anything about it? I can read it out of the catalog! And I can read the reviews. It's not her fault, it's the fault of who hired her. You know. 

Knitting lowers my blood pressure. My BFF has very little time to knit because she has a commute to and from work. But, she does it. She says one time when things were stressful she got "twitchy" and had to knit. 

It is funny the things people say. My one friend makes fun of me for going to bed between 9-10. I asked her when she went to bed and she said 11-12. Then she owned up that she actually fell asleep on the couch around 9 or 10. See, all that tv watching puts you right to sleep! That's why I knit while we "watch" tv. If hubby goes to bed extra early I just have my kindle read to me while I knit. And if Ohio State Football is, there is NO knitting. Just watching!


----------



## SinandSape (Aug 29, 2011)

I tell them I knit on doctor's orders (which is why I learned in the first place) and that anyone can learn to knit if they can count and see their mistakes. I always have knitting with me. It's amazing how much knitting you can get done while waiting. It has gotten me in faster (afterwards) to a specialist when he found out that I had started and finished a small project while waiting.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

gypsysoul said:


> GO BUCKEYES!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Susie2016 (Feb 28, 2016)

I once knitted in court, waiting for my turn. I was using 4 needles. The DA couldn't resist and said: "What ARE you doing?" I said it was a sock.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Susie2016 said:


> I once knitted in court, waiting for my turn. I was using 4 needles. The DA couldn't resist and said: "What ARE you doing?" I said it was a sock.


I'm amazed they didn't confiscate the needles as you entered the building. Perhaps it was a long time ago, before the whole world went 'security mad'.
I went to court a few weeks ago to sit with my niece... As I went through security, exactly like at the airport, I asked if I could bring my knitting and they said an emphatic 'No'. Just as well I had left it at home that day...


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

When I have to wait, I knit while everyone else plays with their phones, like you I'd rather spend my time being productive!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm SOoo over that lame "I don't have time" nonsense. I guess I'm becoming intolerant in my old age!
Here's what I say now: 
"Oh, I don't have time either. I just don't waste my time watching television, waiting at the doctors office, or chatting on the phone. I knit while I do all those things. You really SHOULD learn to multitask my dear". 
Back at ya, witchy woman!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

cathylynnj said:


> Very good answer!


I LOVE your avatar photo - is it of your family? Very nice!


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

Cardelo said:


> gypsysoul said:
> 
> 
> > GO BUCKEYES!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## dorothy1947 (Apr 8, 2011)

After I first learned the basics, I started examining store bought clothes a bit more. I noticed the same basic stitches only smaller. So, if you were lasy you'd buy it! Most any piece of clothing will unravel if you pull a piece of the thread. So it's a good thing she doesn't waste her time making stupid stuff out of string, it would probably unravel completely each time she touched it again and she's probably never had a creative thought. Bless you for being the creative busy knitter that you are.


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've kind of gone off knitting for now but at one time if I had a hard back book and was just doing stocking stitch and read and knit


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Britty43 said:


> I've kind of gone off knitting for now...


Aaargh! Do you need an intervention?


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

I just say something like "We all decide what we'll make time for. I chose knitting".


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

I spotted a great t-Shirt today at the car wash. I had to go over & pull my knitting out of my tote bag to show her. 
The t-shirt read: "I Knit So That I Don't KILL People!"
I've seen that on a coffee cup, but I'll bet when she wears that shirt - she doesn't get any snotty remarks about knitting. Colorado is a concealed carry state.&#128545;


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

One on the great things about getting older is that I care less and less what people think. When someone says they don't have time to knit, I give them a friendly smile and say, "You find time for what you love." Now, if that comment is made in that snarky my-life-is-more-important-than-yours tone then my response is, "SMART people find ways to do what they love, whether it is knitting or something else." I figure if I misread their intent the "or something else" gives them an out. If I didn't misread and they are being verbally aggressive, they now know I am not going to take their $&@?.


----------



## knitty19 (Mar 10, 2013)

What annoys me more is people who asks you to make something for them because you have the time and they don't.
I would like to say why don't you clean my house while I am knitting for you. Also we have the same 24 hours a day as they do, geesh!


----------



## knitty19 (Mar 10, 2013)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> I knit every chance I get...I can understand that non knitters may think that knitting is a waste of time because there are a few other pass-times which I view as a waste of time...
> People always make time for what they are interested in...


While I was knitting while being a election judge in quiet time a lady came through and asked what I was making and I said a dish cloth and she said what a waste of time. Good grief some people


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

knitty19 said:


> I said a dish cloth and she said what a waste of time.


She's obviously never used one.


----------



## Nona60 (Jun 9, 2015)

I can't just sit and watch TV. I have to be doing something. Knitting mostly, sometimes reading or some other thing. Yes I do knit during the day or I will take my knitting to appointments or wherever I know I will be waiting. In my opinion, I don't have the time, is something someone says to justify not learning how to knit.


----------



## Mandy111 (Apr 30, 2012)

There are always going to be people like that. It's their loss. I never "found" knitting until I was in my 50's. I find knitting very therapeutic and I hand knit in front of tv at night too. I am though, predominately a machine knitter and as I am a very early riser I am usually in my studio by 6am and knit until 8am. I belong to a knitting machine and find the other women who have been knitting for years very inspirational. Happy knitting!


----------

